# Race Alert: ROAR Region 1 1/8th Fuel Open On road Regional Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

In just a couple of weekends on August 28 and 29th will be the ROAR Region 1 1/8th Open On road Regional Championships along with a club event for 200mm hosted by NERCAR based in Middlebury, CT. The A Main for this race looks like it will be jamb packed with sponsored drivers from several different chassis and engine manufactures and hobby shops. All drivers this year have stepped up the pace and are gunning for the podium.



With lots of practice time and 4 qualifiers spread over two days, you should be dialed by the time the 30 minute+ mains come around on Sunday afternoon.



Racers from Region 2 who missed their 1/8th Fuel Open Regional is more than welcome to try to take Region 1 hardware.



NERCAR has put together a great racing program this season with the largest turn outs in recent years. You can find out more about the event and the club at www.nercar.com



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

